# How to compile from source?



## nicole_lk (May 18, 2015)

How to compile to from source?  My source downloaded from ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/ia64.  When I compile the source using make(1), it is always not right.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2015)

I seriously doubt you have an Itanium processor. 

Chapter 24. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------



## nicole_lk (May 19, 2015)

SirDice said:


> I seriously doubt you have an Itanium processor.
> 
> Chapter 24. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD



I am going to try it


----------

